#ubuntu-at 2011-06-06
<mythos> tag
<mythos> na, ist das loco-team von at immer noch enthusiastisch?
#ubuntu-at 2011-06-07
<Rhonda> hmm
<Rhonda> a.) kaputte Umlaute im Topic, b.) 14.5. ist schon ein zeitl her …
<Rhonda> Sollten wir nicht inzwischen alle utf8 verwenden?
<Rhonda> Daniel0108?
<Rhonda> Soll ich mich unter AustriaTeam/Members im wiki mal eintragen, oder warten, bis du mich auf launchpad akzeptiert hast? ;)
<Rhonda> Ach, ich mach einfach mal :)
<Rhonda> Und die ubuntu.touchlay.com/austria/flyer links funktionieren nicht
<Daniel0108> Rhonda: danke für die informationen, hatte stress. Ich werde das alles kommendes wochenende ausbessern.
<Daniel0108> aja und sorry für die späte antwort, hab aber vergessen beim server auf /away zu stellen ;)
<Rhonda> Da schau ich eh nicht draus und ich bin die letzte, die sich wegen späten Antworten aufregt. :)
